# Router shopping



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Time for a new router I'm looking for something with good range without spending a bunch. Suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not linksys.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Had a dlink gaming router wasn't a fan the Cisco /linksys I have now is better but I'm sure there is better out there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not linksys.


And no Netgear either.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Instead of not what to get . What do you recommend? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Instead of not what to get . What do you recommend? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You have to give us just a little more info than what you've given us so far. Support frequency, budget, lan ports, etc. Here's a place to start: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/buyerguide


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

PonsAsinorem said:


> You have to give us just a little more info than what you've given us so far. Support frequency, budget, lan ports, etc. Here's a place to start: http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/buyerguide


and it might come in handy to have a openwrt/dd-wrt compatible router too.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> and it might come in handy to have a openwrt/dd-wrt compatible router too.


No third party firmware would rule out any router for me. Some asus routers come with ddwrt already.


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

This has been a little work horse without any issues

http://www.tp-link.c...del=TL-WR1043ND

OR.......old schoolish (used)

* http://www.amazon.co...r/dp/B00007KDVI*

but any rate, we need more info to recommend.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Home use. A laptop, wii, phones, tablet on Wi-Fi ps3 wired. Want reliable, range. Around 150 would be ideal price.

What's the benefits of an open sourced router?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Home use. A laptop, wii, phones, tablet on Wi-Fi ps3 wired. Want reliable, range. Around 150 would be ideal price.
> 
> What's the benefits of an open sourced router?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'll look at the available options given this info after I've eaten. But to answer your question, roughly the same benefits to having an open sourced ROM on your phone (AOSP) or having an open sourced OS on your computer (Linux).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Home use. A laptop, wii, phones, tablet on Wi-Fi ps3 wired. Want reliable, range. Around 150 would be ideal price.
> 
> What's the benefits of an open sourced router?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not necessarily opensource (as that doesn't mean better as there's plenty of crap opensource projects, so it's not really the correct description), but same reasons you would with Android. More features and better performance. Cheap routers are usually software restricted and can run much better than they do. Cheaper to customize software for OEMs than build separate hardware for different routers.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088CJT4U/ref=pe_171530_25653180_pe_vfe_dt9 what about something like this?


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Not linksys.


Why not? It's essentially a Cisco device with the Linksys logo slapped on it. Granted some of the Linksys products have spotty signal & drop but all brands do that. In my career I've used Linksys, Netgear, D-Link, Belkin, Cisco, Buffalo, Apple, and ASUS and they all have their issues with security, setup, signal, etc. I've also gone through a lot of trial and error with routers - especially trying to find one that could also be used as a repeater because it isn't apparent until you've purchased and opened the box. Currently I'm using the Linksys E3000 & E2000 and the only issues I have is that I keep running out of IP addresses because I set my dhcp scope too low. Signal is respectable throughout the entire house, excellent speeds, and it serves its purpose for streaming movies and gaming. Sucks that it's a dual band router but I can't use the 5 GHz band because my ps3 doesn't support it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Why not? It's essentially a Cisco device with the Linksys logo slapped on it.


Hardware might be similar, but the software is not as it comes with some custom watered down firmware instead of Cisco's IOS (if that matters). I'm not an Cisco IOS fan really though either after dealing with it for Cisco Certification BS for a previous contract job some time ago, but at least it worked okay if one figured out the weird terminal interface it used (not to be confused with Apple iOS for anyone that didn't know Cisco's routing software had a similar name).

I do have an older linksys router wrt54g one that served well for some years running ddwrt. The newer Linksys routers though tend to lag behind getting any custom firmware and it seems like every few months, Linksys/Cisco comes out with a slight variation/hardware revision for the same router that causes the firmware for ddwrt to be incompatible with the new version (so one has to hope someone ports it to the new revision).

If one is not going to buy the latest Linksys (which may be hard to do if it's new) and verify the hardware revision is compatible (and stable), then it wouldn't be so bad. I just can't stand the router firmware that comes by default on a Linksys. It's too restrictive and hampers performance in a noticeable way.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> Hardware might be similar, but the software is not as it comes with some custom watered down firmware instead of Cisco's IOS (if that matters). I'm not an Cisco IOS fan really though either after dealing with it for Cisco Certification BS for a previous contract job some time ago, but at least it worked okay if one figured out the weird terminal interface it used (not to be confused with Apple iOS for anyone that didn't know Cisco's routing software had a similar name).
> 
> I do have an older linksys router wrt54g one that served well for some years running ddwrt. The newer Linksys routers though tend to lag behind getting any custom firmware and it seems like every few months, Linksys/Cisco comes out with a slight variation/hardware revision for the same router that causes the firmware for ddwrt to be incompatible with the new version (so one has to hope someone ports it to the new revision).
> 
> If one is not going to buy the latest Linksys (which may be hard to do if it's new) and verify the hardware revision is compatible (and stable), then it wouldn't be so bad. I just can't stand the router firmware that comes by default on a Linksys. It's too restrictive and hampers performance in a noticeable way.


WRT54G #FTW! That thing was a beast & lasted me forever. That is what I had before I got the E series. I totally agree with the watered down IOS but what do you expect for the average user? These things need to be built & coded so that the average granny calling her grandson can have wifi or a router not so you can command line in vlans, static routes, and custom subnets. Those of us that want the speed and performance we've come to know & love use the 3rd party firmware or work around it by other means but to knock Linksys because of their interface. Most people don't even know you can upgrade firmware on their router so the length of time between udpates & revisions is a moot point. Perhaps for this OP a Linksys would be the best option. I don't know their background or experience but the fact they're here asking makes me think they aren't all that tech savvy and maybe a Linksys would be the better choice.

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying Linksys is the bees knees but it definitly gets the job done & is more than adequate for the average user than some other brands that may or may not have some better bells & whistles.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with this brand? I'm sure it's over kill for me but looks interesting... http://tinyurl.com/8qp5grq

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aycockonxion (Sep 17, 2012)

Asus RT series. Awesome routers with lots of features for home or home office use.


----------

